# Help!...me grow algae



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

I need help growing these hair/green like algae for my shrimps. I don't know my water specs.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Hmm, although unusual as feeding of wafers would be better. I say lots of light with a long photo period increases thread algae. Toss in some ferts every once in a while and you'll have plenty.

-John N.


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

John N. said:


> Hmm, although unusual as feeding of wafers would be better. I say lots of light with a long photo period increases thread algae. Toss in some ferts every once in a while and you'll have plenty.
> 
> -John N.


My shrimps never come out in the day, only during the night; so the fishes get to it first.


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

Forgot to say "Thanks!".


----------

